# Australian moving to Colorado



## Aussie Relocating (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if I could get some advice? I'm a little overwelmed with an upcoming move from Sydney, Australia to Colorado Springs.

I am moving with my partner. I have a job offer and qualify for an E3 visa with my visa lawyer shortly to lodge my visa application. My boyfriend iscurrently going through thr process of applying to do his MBA at a uni in Co Springs.

What I am hoping to get some advice on is the following: 
1. best areas to live in Co Springs for early thiries couple looking for a condo
2. what are the requriements /paperwork/supporting documentation required to get a rental 
3. We'll be buying a car once we get there what documents are required for this? I understand that we'd have to resit a driving test to convert our aussie licence over to a us one

My boyfriend has a less important query(but its important to him) -do any US based Aussiesknow how you can watch australian rugby league games and the footy shows? 

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## TCBehr (Oct 19, 2012)

*Colorado Springs is great*

What I am hoping to get some advice on is the following:
1. best areas to live in Co Springs for early thiries couple looking for a condo

*COS is an interesting place - a lot of military and very ideologically conservative. But, there are also enclaves of more liberal thought. Generally speaking, the west side (west of I-25) is more liberal, and it gets more conservative as you move east. Condos are going to be downtown.*

2. what are the requriements /paperwork/supporting documentation required to get a rental

*renting is pretty easy (I think). I've never rented, but I teach at UCCS and many of my students do - they tell me its not too difficult to find a place. However, with the recent fires the cost of renting has increased a bit. *

3. We'll be buying a car once we get there what documents are required for this? I understand that we'd have to resit a driving test to convert our aussie licence over to a us one

Driver's license is not necessary to buy a car. However, you will need proof of insurance. 

My boyfriend has a less important query(but its important to him) -do any US based Aussiesknow how you can watch australian rugby league games and the footy shows? 

Rugby league - ha! You might be able to get a cable network, but league is difficult to find. If you want union you'd have better luck.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

We are Aussies in NYC and occasionally we get a Rugby League Game on cable. Dont expect to get "Fatty" and the Footy show over here LOL.

Its quite funny when we do watch anything Australian over here now

Good luck with everything. Oh and we never used a Lawyer for an E3. You dont need one and yet many do because its all about making $$.
Fees have just gone down too on the visa applications also.


----------



## KarinaR (Oct 10, 2012)

For our rental in California it helps if you have photocopies of your visa and passport and social security numbers. We had a bank US bank statement and hubby's employment contract. You need a credit report, but as we had just arrived the landlord was ok without one.

For our cars we needed passport and Aussie drivers license. Bring a driver history statement from your current insurer otherwise the insurance Co. will charge you heaps as you are a higher risk.


----------



## gistane (Oct 21, 2012)

Aussie Relocating said:


> My boyfriend has a less important query(but its important to him) -do any US based Aussiesknow how you can watch australian rugby league games and the footy shows?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


What a top question. 

I can not post the web link but if you do a search for rugby league live streaming in google there should be a link to the NRL website with info on how to subscribe and then watch games live over the internet


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

The conservative areas are actually the best areas to live in.


----------



## Yoga (Oct 25, 2012)

I have visited Colorado and found it to be a mundane and boring state. I think its good for skiing and other outdoor activities


----------

